# Altitude problem in Mountain Village at Telluride



## DonnaD (Jun 3, 2013)

My husband and I arrived at 9500 ft. altitude Mountain Village to the magnificent Franz Klammer Lodge.  DH feels so tired and weak, we have not left resort since arriving yesterday and he has slept  good part of the day. He is drinking a lot of water and even went to spa to use oxygen bar for an hour this afternoon.  He ate a banana which is supposed to help. Have any of you had experience with this difficulty.  we plan to go down to Telluride Village tomorrow which is 1500' lower than our resort. We will also do some driving tours at lower altitudes once he feels a little better.  Guess this will be our last mountain vacation.

I appreciate your advice. Thanks in advance.
DonnaD


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 3, 2013)

This can be a very serious condition and I strongly recommend seeing the ER staff. If he has those symptoms, he needs to be checked with an oximeter for O2 profusion at a minimum. 

Cheers


----------



## jme (Jun 3, 2013)

*See a physician asap*......it can be serious. Usually there are clinics close by in ski destinations, and they are more than familiar with the condition and probably see multiple patients with this condition each day. 

Among other things, he will be placed on Diamox (Acetazolamide), a medication which helps to stop the altitude sickness by indirectly increasing oxygen in the blood.  If ever he goes again to an area of high altitude, he will begin taking it prophylactically a few days prior, and then he will be fine and can tolerate the conditions. It then becomes just a minor aggravation. 

http://www.altitudemedicine.org/index.php/altitude-medicine/for-healthcare-providers

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acetazolamide

http://www.traveldoctor.co.uk/altitude.htm


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 4, 2013)

DonnaD said:


> We will also do some driving tours at lower altitudes once he feels a little better.  Guess this will be our last mountain vacation.



Try Park city, Whistler, Banff as they offer a mountain experience without the high altitude side effects like Telluride


----------



## sstug (Jun 4, 2013)

I have experienced similar issues both times I visited Cusco, Peru and Machu Picchu.  My second trip I was already on the altitude medicine before leaving Lima.  My lungs began to get very congested, and had the same tired/weak symptoms with no appetite.  It does take a couple days for some to acclimate to the high altitude (just rest and hydrate).  But if medication doesn't help the only alternative is to go to a lower altitude.  

In my case I did feel better as soon as I descended a bit to Machu Picchu, but unfortunately we returned to Cusco and it just kept getting worse.  As has been mentioned, it can be very dangerous so check with a doctor.  I found out after the fact that my lung issue was actually HAPE (high altitude pulmonary edema).  

You may want to do the lower altitude driving tours even if he doesn't feel better since it may provide some relief.  This is what I did on a tour we took around the area.  As we drove down I started to feel better and each time we stopped at a site it would inevitably include climbing stairs and steep hills.  So I sat near the bus/van while my friends trekked on ahead to see the sites...with the 90 year olds who were moving much faster than me!  I skipped the first day tour to Machu Picchu since I was too weak, the second day I went but just past the entrance I found a nice grassy area to read my book and enjoy the view from there.  Luckily I had seen it my first trip.

Good luck, I hope the doctor is able to help and he acclimates quickly.


----------



## klpca (Jun 4, 2013)

My husband has had trouble with this twice - but both times we were only on day trips. It disappeared within minutes of descending to a lower elevation. His starts at about 9500' and his most significant symptom is mental confusion. He also gets pretty nauseated.

As long as your husband is ok medically, I would get him on some activities at a lower elevation to see if it takes care of the problem. If it does it would give him some much needed relief.

Some people just can't do high elevation. My daughter worked in a lab studying altitude sickness and one of her fellow researchers couldn't observe part of the study because he got very ill when he got up to the research center.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 4, 2013)

Unfortunately I know this problem all too well.
Had it two weeks ago in Flagstaff which isn't that high (7000 ft.) but I first experienced it in Salt Lake/Park City, UT.

For me it seems to be related to the blood pressure medications that I am taking along with my predisposition to developing it.  They slow my heart down and I can't seem to catch my breath no matter what I do.  That nagging coughing and wheezing just didn't go away until I descend.  It can be very dangerous.  Maybe I'm a bit too overconfident since I am a nurse and we tend to treat ourselves but I survived it but I do use a bipap machine which helped alot.  

I'm finally coming to the realization that I just can't do these high altitude vacations anymore.  I'm even feeling it on the plane on long flights. 
The only safe treatment seems to be to descend in altitude.  At least that is what the legal/medical recommendation will be.  Better to be safe than sorry. 

Hope your hubby feels better soon.


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Altitude sickness*

Thanks for the advice. We are heading to lower level to tour a bit today and see if that helps. I did some reading based on your advice.   If lower altitude doesn't help, we will get medical help. DH is feeling a little better today.


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 12, 2013)

*Conclusion of story on DH altitude sickness in Telluride*

After I posted my plans to take DH to lower altitude, I went to bedroom and found him feeling much worse, so I had to dress him and called down to have car delivered and a wheel chair brought to our condo. I took him immediately to the Telluride stat-care clinic. His O2 was at 67% and they put him on oxygen immediately. They then transported him by ambulance to Montrose Memorial Hospital because his heart gave off elevated triponin which is a sign of distress. He ended up in ICU and had a heart cath in which they found an 80% blockage in in a coronary artery and put in a stent.  The care he received  at that hospital was second to none that we have experienced.  The doctors and staff were very caring and personable to both of us.  They brought ina fold out bed for me to stay the first night with DH and they explained everything to us as they went along.  We had to get oxygen for DH to use on road trip to Denver and for our flight and the respiratory therapist made all the necessary arrangements to get our supply and then to find a rental condensing unit that the airline would allow on the flight.   We are safely home now after an eventful half week of medical care.  The good part is that the heart problem was discovered and treated that may have prevented a future serious heart attack We will follow up with local cardiologist and put DH in cariac rehab program. The strange part is that if we had gone to clinic too soon, they may not have found the heart issues...so we are feeling richly blessed . 
I called our Anthem, Blue Cross & Blue Shield Medicare Advantage, dreading to hear what our share of costs would be.  Since we were out of area, we only have to pay $170/day for hospital and all their services and a small amount of ambulance service. No charge for ER because he was admitted.  i was afraid it might be thousands....so we are blessed again.
  Our family and friends were praying us thru the ordeal....and we felt the support.
It is a wake up call to live our life to the fullest.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the update Donna and I am glad the blockage was discovered in time and proper care was given to your husband. All the best for his recovery and rehab,


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 12, 2013)

Living in Denver, we have had family visit us that had problems with the altitude here.  Rick is a firefighter for Denver and works near the coliseum, which draws thousands every year during January for the stock show.  The fire trucks go several times per day to give oxygen to people who have similar problems.  5,280 feet doesn't seem all that high, but it is if you came from sea level. 

The mountains are a trick for some of our family living in Denver.  You never know when someone in the car is going to start feeling it.  Rick and I had major issues when hiking above 9,000 feet once about five years ago.  We both sat down and drank some water, then went right back to the car.   

Contrarily, I feel like I am getting a huge oxygen boost when I go to Orlando, Hawaii and California.


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 12, 2013)

*Altitude induced pulmonary edema*

thank you...


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jun 12, 2013)

So glad you are now home safe.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 12, 2013)

Glad you made it thru that ok....I went to park city last year and couldnt believe how out of breath I was just doing simple tasks.

I couldnt help but laugh at the banana comment as I damn nearly got winded eating the stupid thing each morning.

that combined with freezing temps and snow...and this Florida Boy will stick to tropical vacations from now on!


----------



## chriskre (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow!!
Scary stuff.
This does seem like a blessing in disguise.
glad hubby survivied. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriskre (Jun 12, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> Glad you made it thru that ok....I went to park city last year and couldnt believe how out of breath I was just doing simple tasks.
> 
> I couldnt help but laugh at the banana comment as I damn nearly got winded eating the stupid thing each morning.
> 
> that combined with freezing temps and snow...and this Florida Boy will stick to tropical vacations from now on!



So this must be a Florida thing cause I am a Florida girl too.
I do live on the 4th floor but I can see the sea level from where I live. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 12, 2013)

*we are beach people now for sure!!!*

We love spending our winters  in Cancun, Puerto Vallarta,  Cabo, or Mazatlan at our timeshares.  We went west to see the mountains and national parks...They were beautiful, but we are finished with the mountains....we are back to low altitudes for future plans.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 12, 2013)

Donna, this must have been so scary while it was happening!  Here's to continued improving health for your husband, and for both of you a long stretch of boring days at sea level.


----------



## fillde (Jun 12, 2013)

X3 skier and Jme you should receive tuggers of the year award. Your advice was spot on.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 12, 2013)

fillde said:


> X3 skier and Jme you should receive tuggers of the year award. Your advice was spot on.


Funny how we all joke about going to a BBS to get legal, marital, family, or emergency health advice, you get what you pay for. 

But on TUGBBS, these two NAILED it. Best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 13, 2013)

For those who may travel to high altitude locations, there are generally speaking, two variety of afflictions that may affect some people, Altitude Sickness or Acute Mountain Sickness and High Altitude Pulmonary (or Cerebal) Edema (HAPE/HACE).

The first is a problem that usually can be handled with rest, hydration and basically taking it easy. Symptoms include headaches, tiredness and loss of appetite. It should be watched and if you don't recover in a day, seek medical attention. 

HAPE/HACE is always life threatening. It can be fatal if not treated. The symptoms are when you can't walk straight, have blue fingernails or lips, have a crackling sound when you breath, dizziness, disorientation and you can have blood in your sputum. Any of these more severe symptoms require immediate attention.

As a Ski Patroller and Mountain Host back in the day, I have seen these illnesses often and have help evacuate a few folks who were suffering from HAPE. Never lost one but it is nothing to mess with.

Glad it worked out for the OP and her husband.

Cheers


----------



## jme (Jun 13, 2013)

fillde said:


> X3 skier and Jme you should receive tuggers of the year award. Your advice was spot on.



Thank you.  I can only shake my head in utter disbelief when I see people make foolish decisions which could jeopardize a family member's life. She was lucky, he was luckier. "Waiting" is never an option. Anyway, thanks, and I too am very, very happy things turned out OK.


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 14, 2013)

*thanks for advice...*

I am sorry that we waited to get medical care for DH,  but also glad that heart blockage was discovered. DH is fine now.  I did not realize he was in such distress. Staff at resort said they sleep a lot when they return to the altitude too, so that is what I thought was happening with DH.  I had read your advice so when he  was sluggish, I knew you were right and I took immediate action. Tug friends have good insight and I deeply appreciate it. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 14, 2013)

FYI, you talked about medical care outside your area. As a whole, Medicare requires all MedicareAdvantage plans to cover emergency/hospital care outside your area. So, if your MA plan covers hospitalization at $170/day at home, the same would be for any other area in the USA. Other care outside of your home area is usually "pay and educate" depending on your plan.

Thankfully, you were able to find out why he was not feeling good, got it straightened out, and avoided a bigger issue later on (cardiac arrest)!

TS
(Licensed agent in Medicare Advantage plans in Florida)


----------

